# Robin Hood BBC



## Heather Myst (Jan 1, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone else is watching this series? Two years ago I watched the series and I liked it but my cable company dropped the channel so I missed season two. Today I saw four episodes of season three that were outstanding. Is this series still in production or did I see the series finale?


----------



## Mouse (Jan 2, 2010)

Series three finished a while ago in the UK. It was the last series. (and was nowhere near as good as the first two!)


----------



## Heather Myst (Jan 2, 2010)

Mouse I had only seen season one so I was surprised by the Marian development and the third season reminded me of A George R.R. Martin novel in that nobody was safe. I'm sorry to see the series end.


----------



## Jardax (Jan 27, 2010)

I have watched this show till moment when they kicked out lady Marion. 
I prefer UK version of Merlin.


----------



## Heather Myst (Feb 12, 2010)

Jardax,
I missed season two so I never saw Lady Marion get the boot but I was very impressed by how the series ended.


----------



## Jardax (Feb 12, 2010)

She was also in the first season My best Robin Hood is the movie with Patrick Bergin and Uma Thurman from beginning of 90s.


----------



## Vladd67 (Sep 24, 2010)

Jardax said:


> My best Robin Hood is the movie with Patrick Bergin and Uma Thurman from beginning of 90s.



It was such a pity it was overshadowed by Prince of Thieves.


----------



## Krystal (Sep 26, 2010)

Love it, still missing it. So sad to see it end, it was awesome.


----------

